# Nat'l Seashore



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

*Nat'l Seashore 4.20.2012*

Took the family and friends out for an evening and night on the water. Nick hooked into his first pomp on the new rod only seconds after the first cast. As the sun set we kayaked three shark baits out on our Penn 6/o and 9/o reels. Within the hour we had landed a nice 42" and 29 lb Redfish on a 3 lb piece of Bonita. Quickly paddling the bait out for another soak, the 9/o alarm let loose and Chris ran to set the hook. Before we could get the fighting harness on he was getting pulled down the beach then....snap. Turns out human error attributed to the break (poor knot). Lesson learned. 

Another quick run on the 9/o and a few more cats on the smaller rods and we called it a night. Lots of shooting stars and great display of lightning in the distance. Perfect night on the Gulf.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sound like a great night.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet, that's a pretty red


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great report! Thanks for the reminder about knots!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good catch, sounds like a good night on the beach!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats a stud!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats a beast of a red!! Better luck next time on the shark that got away. Sometimes losing fish only makes up better fishermen.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The one on the right is definately a keeper.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

that is a amazing redfish ive never caught one personally but i hope next time i go fishing for redfish ill catch one that size!!


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats a beast...great pics


----------

